# Brandon's Designs in the Central Valley 559



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

If anybody needs any work done hit me up im doing tops,pedal cars,bikes,moldings etc. Hit me up for a quote call or text 559-239-7133


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

How much for two spray can with club name n car name?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

REGALHILOW said:


> How much for two spray can with club name n car name?


PM sent


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking good Lil bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

great work lil homie!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> If anybody needs any work done hit me up im doing tops,pedal cars,bikes,moldings etc. Hit me up for a quote call or text 559-239-7133


:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

How much to paint a Taylor tot stroller ?


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Big Rob M said:


> Looking good Lil bro





elspock84 said:


> great work lil homie!





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Looking good





HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!!!


Thank you homies


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> How much to paint a Taylor tot stroller ?


Pm sent


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

where ya located?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

1Stop Auto Shop said:


> where ya located?


im located in lindsay its by visalia


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I got my sons motorcycle powerwheel want you to do!


PM sent


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

*$$ ?*













How much to do a Taylor Tot and or a lil Trike ? I can drop it off I'm in Hanford ill post a pic of the trike. PM me


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

jesseosuna said:


> View attachment 601876
> View attachment 601876
> How much to do a Taylor Tot and or a lil Trike ? I can drop it off I'm in Hanford ill post a pic of the trike. PM me


Pm sent


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

let the lil homie get downn,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Sucio62 said:


> let the lil homie get downn,,,:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Thumbsup


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT lookin good homie :thumbsup:


Thank you homie


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Thumbsup





bigshod said:


> ttt





mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Nice work


Thank you homies


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

_Looking good homies you looking to put Kandy N Chrome out of business :biggrin:

You want a big job you can do my 70_


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr. Andrew said:


> _Looking good homies you looking to put Kandy N Chrome out of business :biggrin:
> 
> You want a big job you can do my 70_


Hahaha thank you homie. But I can't take Kandy N Chrome out hes getting down on his work. Just let me know and ill hook your 70 up


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

looking good little homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Mr. Andrew said:


> _Looking good homies you looking to put Kandy N Chrome out of business :biggrin:
> 
> You want a big job you can do my 70_



theres plenty of work for everybody... :h5:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

killin it bro!! keep it up


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

pi4short said:


> looking good little homie... :thumbsup:





LiL Steven$YG said:


> killin it bro!! keep it up


thank you homies


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> theres plenty of work for everybody... :h5:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup Brandon:wave:
Looking good  :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> TTT







TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> theres plenty of work for everybody... :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking good bro


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup Brandon:wave:
> Looking good  :thumbsup:





angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT!!!!!!


Thank you homie hope to see you soon


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Big Rob M said:


> Looking good bro


Thank you rob


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> Thank you homie hope to see you soon




U know it...:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> TTT




TTMFT!!!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT!!!!


TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey now


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

a mustang i did for a dealership


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> a mustang i did for a dealership







:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

You're doing some good ass work lil homie.You were taught well :thumbsup:just curious how much for pattern and flake rims?pm back. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

BrandonMajestics said:


>


  Get down on the get down


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

lol, didn't know you had a thread,ttt


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

TTT for my little homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

montemanls said:


> lol, didn't know you had a thread,ttt


Lol TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

LiL Steven$YG said:


> TTT for my little homie!! :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

73loukat said:


> You're doing some good ass work lil homie.You were taught well :thumbsup:just curious how much for pattern and flake rims?pm back. Keep up the good work.


Pm sent


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MY SON HOOKING IT UP. GOT DOWN ON THE PARTS


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Wish I could paint lol.....nice work BRANDON


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Wish I could paint lol.....nice work BRANDON


Thank you homie


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

The moldings I painted for my dads car


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

BrandonMajestics said:


> The moldings I painted for my dads car


thumbs up..looking good


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*TTT, IF ANYBODY NEEDS WORK DONE HIT ME UP OR TEXT ME 559-239-7133uffin:*


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MY BOY BRANDON HOOKING THE RIDE UP. ALOT MORE TO COME STAY TUNED. IF YOU NEED ANY WORK DONE HIT HIM UP. HES ON FIRE. 559-239-7133


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Need a 64 rag cut and buffed wit some touch up wrk. How much?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Dodge charger cracked bumper


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Before and after Like it never happened I did this car in 2days


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

tttuffin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BrandonMajestics said:


> Before and after Like it never happened I did this car in 2days


TTT


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

How much to candy a low rider bike no body work just paint frame


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

antdogbrownsociety said:


> How much to candy a low rider bike no body work just paint frame


Pm sent


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Heynow


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:h5:


OG LIL ABEL said:


> Heynow


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Good job Brandon Keep it up


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> Good job Brandon Keep it up


Thank you homie


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

bump for the lil homie brandon. painted the plastic trim on my caddy last weekend :thumbsup:.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:good work playa...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Some nice work bro!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

THIS IS MY DASH I DID FOR MY CADY ALL FLAKED OUT AND KANDYED OUT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

93 CADDY said:


> bump for the lil homie brandon. painted the plastic trim on my caddy last weekend :thumbsup:.
> View attachment 619723
> View attachment 619724


TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

BIG AL 310 said:


> :thumbsup:good work playa...


Thank you home


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Some nice work bro!


Thank you homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking good..


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Parts I did for blood diamond


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

BrandonMajestics said:


> Parts I did for blood diamond


*U did a good job on my bro car Brandon...*
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeeeeea...


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Another piece of work done by Brandon


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

MIGGE_LOW said:


> *U did a good job on my bro car Brandon...*
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thank you homie


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking good Brandon :h5:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bad ass work:worship::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looking good Brandon :h5:


Thank you homie!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

EVIL91 said:


> Bad ass work:worship::thumbsup::wave:


Thank you homie!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

More pics bro


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Pontiac G6 I painted the back bumper was all oxidized


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Doing good work lil homie,you're building up a good reputation for yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

73loukat said:


> Doing good work lil homie,you're building up a good reputation for yourself :thumbsup:


Thank you homie means a lot


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Smashed Honda i fixed and painted front end fixed like it never happen


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Get down brandon..


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> THIS IS MY DASH I DID FOR MY CADY ALL FLAKED OUT AND KANDYED


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Whats your location and are you busy ?


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> Whats your location and are you busy ?


HES LOCATED IN CALIFORNIA IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY (TULARE COUNTY) IN A LITTLE TOWN CALLED LINDSAY EAST OF THE CITY OF TULARE. HIT HIM UP HE HAS TIME TO GET SOME WORK DONE 559-239-7133


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## shockker559 (Aug 19, 2010)

How much to reclear a trunk and hood.


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

NICE WORK BRANDON!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

shockker559 said:


> How much to reclear a trunk and hood.


PM sent


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

midwestoneluv said:


> NICE WORK BRANDON!! :thumbsup:


thank you homie


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BrandonMajestics said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS MY DASH I DID FOR MY CADY ALL FLAKED OUT AND KANDYED
> ...


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

one87LS said:


> BrandonMajestics said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: nice work
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BRANDON PUTTING IT DOWN GOT SOME NEW WORK COMING OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

NEW UP GRADES. ALL DONE BY BRANDON'S DESIGNS. IF YOU NEED ANY CUSTOM WORK DONE HIT HIM UP 559-239-7133


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

one of my patterns I did


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Some parts I did for my dads caddy all flaked out and patterned out. BRANDON'S DESIGNS... if you need work done hit me up


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

BrandonMajestics said:


> Some parts I did for my dads caddy all flaked out and patterned out. BRANDON'S DESIGNS... if you need work done hit me up


Thumbsup


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BrandonMajestics said:


> Some parts I did for my dads caddy all flaked out and patterned out. BRANDON'S DESIGNS... if you need work done hit me up


T.T.T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

getting better :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> getting better :thumbsup:


 have to homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good hoMie


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

califas said:


> Looking good hoMie


Thanks homie


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


 THANK YOU HOMIE FOR THE BUMP


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS WORK DONE HIT ME UP AND IF YOR FROM L.A OR UP NORTH I WILL HOOK YOU GUYS UP I KNOW IT TAKES A LOT TO TRANSPORT A CAR


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

* bump for the lil homie Brandon *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS IS THE WAY GM LEAVES THE CARS ONCE YOU TAKE OFF THE FIRE BLANKET 


THIS IS THE WAY BRANDON DESIGNS LEAVES THE CAR WHEN HE GETS HIS HANDS ON IT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Good work, bro. How much for an 86 cutlass. Body is pretty straight. It is white with a pretty decent blue/purple pearl on it but the quality of the work aint so hot. How much for the same paint with pearl and maybe some matching flake???


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BRANDON'S DESIGNS REPERSENTING AT THE TORRES IMPIRE SHOW L.A. SUPERSHOW


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 
TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT










JUST SOME THINGS WE GOT FOR THE RAFFALE


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


lrocky2003 said:


> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.
> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

BrandonMajestics said:


> Some parts I did for my dads caddy all flaked out and patterned out. BRANDON'S DESIGNS... if you need work done hit me up


Nice job lil homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

lrocky2003 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Cant wait till the 29th car will be there get done up by Brandon........ T T T


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bad Ass Work! Ttmft!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Mr_Serna said:


> View attachment 673565
> Cant wait till the 29th car will be there get done up by Brandon........ T T T


TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lrocky2003 said:


> NEW UP GRADES. ALL DONE BY BRANDON'S DESIGNS. IF YOU NEED ANY CUSTOM WORK DONE HIT HIM UP 559-239-7133


BAD ASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr_Serna said:


> View attachment 673565
> Cant wait till the 29th car will be there get done up by Brandon........ T T T










:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ANOTHER ONE DONE BY BRANDON'S DESIGNS. IT DONT STOP. MORE WORK COMING OUT SOON... STAY TUNED. HIT HIM UP FOR ANY WORK


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

got facebook? pm me a price on a set of flaked cans too. also price on clearing a lowrider bike? along with purple candy and patterns on a bike.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BRANDON'S DESIGNS. HE JUST FINISHED THIS UP. 




[/URL


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

lrocky2003 said:


> BRANDON'S DESIGNS. HE JUST FINISHED THIS UP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IS he done or are you doing the whole car?


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

BRANDON'S DESIGNS!!! the Top I did and pedal cars I did


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BRANDON'S DESIGNS!!! the Top I did and pedal cars I did






brandon you getting down , u are giving all the vets a run for there money , congrats keep it up


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> brandon you getting down , u are giving all the vets a run for there money , congrats keep it up


 thank you homie means a lot im just trying to put in work and get out there thank you for the respect


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

_*BRANDON'S DESIGNS!!!!!*_


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

JUST SOME OF BRANDON'S DESIGNS IN ACTION


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BRANDON'S DESIGNS!!! the Top I did and pedal cars I did


TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> JUST SOME OF BRANDON'S DESIGNS IN ACTION


 ttt


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice work! !!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

MYERS60 said:


> Nice work! !!!


 thank you homie


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Pm an estimate of black paint with red flake on a 86 cutlass. Very interested. Great work.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

that is some nice work...alot of detail on those pedal cars


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

MYERS60 said:


> Nice work! !!!


 thanks


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> that is some nice work...alot of detail on those pedal cars


 thank you homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T nice work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

any videos yet of your work ? would be kool brandon :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T nice work!!!:thumbsup:


 Thank you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> any videos yet of your work ? would be kool brandon :thumbsup:


 soon bro ill be busting out something for new years ill post a video


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

TTT NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

How much to candy out this frame?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Bike I did for the homie from Nuestro Pride...Brandon's Designs


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

CADILLAC D said:


> TTT NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


 thanks bro


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt:boink:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt good work


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

CHIQUIS RIVERA REPERSENTING BRANDONS DESIGNS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> CHIQUIS RIVERA REPERSENTING BRANDONS DESIGNS


:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

BRANDON'S DESIGNS ALL NEW LOOK FOR 2014 RE DID HIS 95 BIG BODY. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR WORK 559-239-7133


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW very nice! your very talented I hope you make a good career from this! good luck!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

bodyman1979 said:


> WOW very nice! your very talented I hope you make a good career from this! good luck!


thanks homie


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BRANDON'S DESIGNS!!! the Top I did and pedal cars I did






lrocky2003 said:


> [URL="http://s112.photobucket.com/user/lrocky2003/media/null_zps640e9731.jpg.html"]





lrocky2003 said:


> JUST SOME OF BRANDON'S DESIGNS IN ACTION





BrandonMajestics said:


> Bike I did for the homie from Nuestro Pride...Brandon's Designs





lrocky2003 said:


> BRANDON'S DESIGNS ALL NEW LOOK FOR 2014 RE DID HIS 95 BIG BODY. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR WORK 559-239-7133


Nice work homie,cool makeover on the Caddy :thumbsup:  them rims too


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What's up? Got to say, u do some bad ass work bro. Was wondering how much u would charge to do a Taylor tot stroller?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> What's up? Got to say, u do some bad ass work bro. Was wondering how much u would charge to do a Taylor tot stroller?


 pm sent


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

great jobs and nice designs!


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn. This makes me want to strap down my shit and bring it out there.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

del barrio said:


> great jobs and nice designs!


 Thanks bro


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Mnt86ss said:


> Damn. This makes me want to strap down my shit and bring it out there.


 let me know bro ill hook u up


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Wus up Brandon, whats the cost to do some patterns or some gold leafing on the caddy.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

my latest did it for the homie from nuestro pride Brandon's Designs


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

how much to do the top on my 98 towncar i want all raider colors?


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T. T. T


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

T.T.T 



lrocky2003 said:


>


T.T.T


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

this is the little man that does all this nice paint work. get at him for your next project


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT HIT ME UP FOR A QUOTE.(559)239-7133


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Last week at the carnales unidos car show in Bakersfield. Brandon's work out in the 661 representing.


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT for Brandon!!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

lrocky2003 said:


>


 whos are those gay ass moldings ? Mas puto!!!!!!!:naughty:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

silly said:


> whos are those gay ass moldings ? Mas puto!!!!!!!:naughty:


Lmfao crazy silly those are your Twin brothers molding lol :twak::facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT HIT ME UP FOR A QUOTE.(559)239-7133


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Good shit


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:wave:   T.T.T FOR BRANDON'S DESIGNS


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Brandon's big body New Years 2015


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS CEN cal doing what we do, JUNE 20th 2015 in visalia. SAVE THE DATE ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

[URL=http://s1009.photobucket.com/user/larryautonatix/media/AADC2D14-B044-4142-9901-D4A2A72F1E9A_zpssaippxsd.jpg.html]







[/URL]

 
ANTOHER ONE OF BRANDONS DESIGNS. Latest paint job. Get at him for the awesome custom work.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice^^^^^


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

GOTTI 63 built by Brandon. The latest project brandon did


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn


----------



## davidlopez490 (Dec 31, 2014)

How mch fr jst body work??.. & primer??..


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

davidlopez490 said:


> How mch fr jst body work??.. & primer??..


I don't do body work bro sorry.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONE WEEK AWAY IN THE CENTRL VALLEY THE 559. MAJESTICS CEN CAL 28 ANIVERSSERY THE PLACE TO BE VISALIA CA MOONEYS GROVE PARK, FOOD,DRINKS,RAFFLES AND AWARDS. COME AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH US.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

lrocky2003 said:


> ANTOHER ONE OF BRANDONS DESIGNS. Latest paint job. Get at him for the awesome custom work.


THIS IS HOT, NICE WORK LOVE THE CHOICE OF COLORS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

very nice work bro:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

paint job took brandon no longer than six months only his two hands no help. Not bad for a youngester that only had two years of experience at the time. Gotti 63


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

That 63 is soooooo clean. Mad talent


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

REYXTC said:


> That 63 is soooooo clean. Mad talent


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

nice work bro


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## northsacguy (Jun 5, 2016)

Clean ass work on all your stuff that 63 is killing alot of shit !


----------



## BrandonsDesigns (Jun 30, 2016)

TTT


----------



## Dakcrew (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice job man!


----------

